# heat transfer on satin?



## i-teez (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a while and have been searching for a specific answer today and can't seem to find it. So, I'm hoping maybe someone can help me out.

The local high school wants to do some satin sashes with some print on them. I'd like to do vinyl as it would be a much faster process. However, I'm concerned that satin will not accept vinyl. Can anyone provide any insight about this? Is there a special material to use or less/more heat, pressure, etc? Anything at all would be of great assistance!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

My suggestion would be to get some samples of the satin to see if it will accept the transfer.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Dye sublimation will work on satin (if it's synthetic) - if there's someone who can print sublimation transfers for you, you can heat press them yourself.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Depends on the ribbon
Make sure its not polypropelyn it will melt
a thick satin polyester should work ok
you have to work it a bit an be patient
We used to do these with flock.
Just be careful with the ribbon itselt as sometimes it will distort


----------



## i-teez (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you to all who offered advice! I will definitely be doing some homework before I get started on it. Thanks again!!


----------

